# chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

its chat time and yes we are talking about YOU teach ya not to stop by and say hi.!


Coach


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am having a field day bad mouthing all who log on and fail to enter chat.. your ears must be burning.. yes its chat night..


Dave


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

It no worky for me Dave,how do you get in :drunk:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hornet said:


> It no worky for me Dave,how do you get in :drunk:


You have Java enebbled ion your system. I run a seperate Sun java on mine and suffer very few drops or boots like my Ms friends do.. I do know there is something diffrent you have to do if you run Vista.


Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I have Vista and can't get into chat......help.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Me too, :woohoo: :woohoo: 
The more i use vista,the more i hate it :wave: :wave:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't seem to get in since I put XP Pro on my computer. I'm sure it must be something in my security dettings, but I can't figure it out. 

If someone would help me I would appreciate it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Chat Troubles Anyone??*

First thing first.... Check with Hank to see if he can help you. nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonight! Be there or be rectangle..?!


----------

